# Token square taper BBs?



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

anyone use one? looks like they come in 102 as well as 107 and 110 (?), and the price is right @ 32.00


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Get what you pay for.....I've read several reviews that stated bearings started grinding and seizing up after as few as 1,000mi. Plenty of 2nd hand or newly serviced Campy BBs for $50-60 that will outlast any cheap aftermarket part.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Don't listen to the haters. The Token BB is fine. I have three of them in use right now. One regular steel axle unit and two of the Ti axle, ceramic bearing models. These are on two back up CX race bikes, and a bad weather/rain road bike. They've been in service for two years now and haven't complained at all. If they can stand up to constantly being ridden in the slop and power washing.... they're fine for normal use. The Ti ones are also a bit lighter than Record. 

If you install/remove them often, be carful though. The cup material is a little soft and you could strip it if you were using a crappy tool or were careless. This shouldn't be an issue if you aren't constantly moving them around from bike to bike or something like that.


----------



## David Loving (Jun 13, 2008)

I use a token bb on my chorus bike. Works fine. I recommend it.


----------



## cs1 (Sep 16, 2003)

kjmunc said:


> Get what you pay for.....I've read several reviews that stated bearings started grinding and seizing up after as few as 1,000mi. Plenty of 2nd hand or newly serviced Campy BBs for $50-60 that will outlast any cheap aftermarket part.


Got an example of a failure? I was thinking about getting one. I'd love to hear from those who had a failure.


----------



## odeum (May 9, 2005)

*Phil Wood*

of course comes in that size too, with campy-specific taper, and is unmatched in every regard. an instance in which you get what you pay for... if you are going to pile the miles, keep it up for years, get a phil and you are set.




FatTireFred said:


> anyone use one? looks like they come in 102 as well as 107 and 110 (?), and the price is right @ 32.00


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I think total cycling had a chorus bb for $56. That's not bad.


----------



## BlueMasi1 (Oct 9, 2002)

*Good bottom bracket*

I have one on a Chorus equiped bike and haven't had a problem. One thing to be aware of is that you need an ISIS bottom bracket tool for the install.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

lookrider said:


> I think total cycling had a chorus bb for $56. That's not bad.


Not sure the diff now, but back in 2000 the only diff between Chorus and Record BBs was that the Record had a carbon shell while the Chorus did not--functionally the same I believe.


----------

